# Eastenders



## Groucho (Nov 24, 2006)

Is Pauline Fowler a gonna?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 24, 2006)

that poor dog


----------



## Groucho (Nov 24, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> that poor dog



 I hope the dog gets out.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 24, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Is Pauline Fowler a gonna?



Yes indeedy


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2006)

nah - i saw pics today on the trashy soap magazines of her looking like a toasted cadaver at jane and ian's wedding.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 24, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> nah - i saw pics today on the trashy soap magazines of her looking like a toasted cadaver at jane and ian's wedding.



Shit. Bastards building up my hopes like that.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 24, 2006)

She's dying at Christmas


----------



## Groucho (Nov 24, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> She's dying at Christmas


----------



## zenie (Nov 24, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> She's dying at Christmas



w00t


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 24, 2006)

> *The Ender is nigh for popular Pauline*
> 
> Regular viewers of long-running BBC soap EastEnders should look away now in order to avoid a nasty surprise.
> 
> ...



Hendon and Finchley Times


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 24, 2006)

Initial reviews from those who have seen it suggest the Xmas episode is a corker. I don't watch it anymore (though I saw tonite's), but I hope so. These "Corrie" fans need taking down a peg or two


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2006)

Ooh, I hope Rebecca kills her.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 24, 2006)

Nah, it'd be Ben the devil child, innit


----------



## bellator (Nov 24, 2006)

I hope Betty made it out!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 24, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> I hope Betty made it out!



She does


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 24, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> She does



phew


----------



## liberty (Nov 24, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> phew


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 24, 2006)

I've been off sick and watching daytime telly.

I saw Wendy Richard being interviewed earlier, when they were filming the 'Pauline lying dead' scene Betty was frantic, licking her face trying to revive her

 

Poor Betty


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 24, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that Wendy Richard began playing that hard-faced old cow whilst she was still playing Miss Brahms* 

*Tis true, 'Enders began several months before Are You Being Served finished - Wikipedia told me so


----------



## Pip (Nov 24, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I've been off sick and watching daytime telly.
> 
> I saw Wendy Richard being interviewed earlier, when they were filming the 'Pauline lying dead' scene Betty was frantic, licking her face trying to revive her
> 
> ...


She was probably trying to eat her!


----------



## Groucho (Nov 24, 2006)

*Doggy thoughts*

I wonder if ugliness licks off


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 24, 2006)

Round of applause for Martin and Sean; they were looking mightly fit this evo. I'd favour a new gay storyline around about now 

Just my luck it'd be Keith and Joe.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Round of applause for Martin and Sean; they were looking mightly fit this evo. I'd favour a new gay storyline around about now
> 
> Just my luck it'd be Keith and Joe.



Or something involving Phil

*shudders*


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2006)

I watched it on replay when i got in. It was one of the best episodes of Eastenders for a long while. Brilliantly acted. Much as i hate Pauline, i'll miss Wendy when she goes...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2006)

They could axe at least half the cast and I wouldn't complain


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2006)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> They could axe at least half the cast and I wouldn't complain



Keith Miller was missing for about 3 months till recently and nobody noticed  

Deano is still missing. All those people living in Pat's mansion and Deano is flying under the radar somehow


----------



## Groucho (Nov 25, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I watched it on replay when i got in. It was one of the best episodes of Eastenders for a long while. Brilliantly acted. Much as i hate Pauline, i'll miss Wendy when she goes...



I've got nothing against Wendy Richards, I just hate Pauline Fowler.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dare I say that last nights episode was actually well written? I mean it's about time like!


The funniest bit was when Ian and Martin were outside watching the fire
Ian: we've got to do something
Martin: (going into the house) Ring the fire brigade
Ian: (stops going into the house and picks up phone) alright.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 25, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Keith Miller was missing for about 3 months till recently and nobody noticed
> 
> Deano is still missing. All those people living in Pat's mansion and Deano is flying under the radar somehow



Yes, it's one of the shittest hings about EE, the way a week will focus on one character to the exclusion of all others, and then you hardly see them after that for 3 months.  It's daft.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't wait to see what's going to happen with Ian and Jane's wedding. That was a classic Beale fuck up last night when he tried to set up Jane and then chucked the mobile before she left that message on it


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 25, 2006)

I can’t stand the way scenes seem to change every 30 seconds - splice, splice, splice - does my head in.

It must be really tough being an actor; one day you’re Miss Brahms , the next Pauline Fowler.


----------



## Charlie Drake (Nov 25, 2006)

Has Rubes really gone?


----------



## bigbry (Nov 29, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Is Pauline Fowler a gonna?


So last night she said to Ian that it was a lie !

Is it me or is this just a recycling of the thread where Ian told Mel that Lucy had got cancer ?


----------



## g force (Nov 29, 2006)

Pauline's a goner in about a month's time


----------



## zenie (Nov 29, 2006)

So there isnt really a wedding at all?

Has he not set up the registry office?

Didnt Pauline come across as a really fuckin nasty piece of work last night? 

Will Grant come back?


----------



## Griff (Nov 29, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Didnt Pauline come across as a really fuckin nasty piece of work last night?



Yeah, a really vindictive old bitch.  

What day is Ian's wedding by the way?


----------



## zenie (Nov 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Yeah, a really vindictive old bitch.
> 
> What day is Ian's wedding by the way?



I think it will be in thursdays which if I am not mistaken is an hour long special  

Was gonna try to go to offline but.......


----------



## Griff (Nov 29, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I think it will be in thursdays which if I am not mistaken is an hour long special



  I'm out Friday and didn't wanna miss it.


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 29, 2006)

bigbry said:
			
		

> So last night she said to Ian that it was a lie !
> 
> Is it me or is this just a recycling of the thread where Ian told Mel that Lucy had got cancer ?




Don't be preposterous, course it's not.

It's a recycling of the thread when Aaaaaange told Den she had a tumour.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 29, 2006)

I might actually watch this - I haven't watched a minute of Eastenders in about a decade, but I'd pay good money to see Fowler kick the bucket.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Didnt Pauline come across as a really fuckin nasty piece of work last night?



Quelle surprise. What a loathsome old bitch she is, I can't wait to see her croak. Like Dub, I stopped watching Enders ages ago*, but I positively look forward to the Christmas episode in which she kicks the bucket, preferably with everyone in the square lining up to tell her how WRONG she is before she goes.

*I was watching it last night to relieve my own misery. Worked a treat!


----------



## Groucho (Nov 29, 2006)

My first Urban thread was on Eastenders. No-one replied.  
Back then such trash popular culture seems to have been beneath discussion. My second thread was on Most Haunted Live! which took off a treat. These days there are more threads on X-Factor, Eastenders, etc than on 'What will life be like in an Anarchist society?' or 'Will there be crime once we have abolished the filth?' or 'The great Monarchy debate: hang 'em or shoot 'em?' I am pleased that I appear to have contributed to the 'dumbing down' of Urban!


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 29, 2006)

how's the witch going to actually cark it then? anyone know? maybe (hopefully) sonia will spectacularly gut her from the inside out, and trawl her entrails from the vic roof, across the square, right up to the fucking allotment where she uses them as compost for some of arthur's remaining prize runner beans


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2006)

Isn't it going to be a whodunit murder type thing like Corrie are doing? 
Surely once her sordid lies are revealed, there'll be a whole queue of people out for her blood. 

And by the way....where on earth is Rebecca? Did she die in the house fire without anyone noticing or has she just been hiding behind the sofa for the last few months?


----------



## Pip (Nov 29, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Isn't it going to be a whodunit murder type thing like Corrie are doing?
> Surely once her sordid lies are revealed, there'll be a whole queue of people out for her blood.
> 
> And by the way....where on earth is Rebecca? Did she die in the house fire without anyone noticing or has she just been hiding behind the sofa for the last few months?


She was at school! 
I think Pauline will die in an accident but it'll LOOK like murder and Sonia (and maybe Martin too) will get banged up for it. I'm right about all other soap plots so I'm right about this too (don't get me started on the Archers).


----------



## Ranu (Nov 29, 2006)

My money's on Sonia murdering her.


----------



## Griff (Nov 29, 2006)

I liked Jake, is he going to make a comeback or was he 'offed' for sure?


----------



## g force (Nov 29, 2006)

He's not been on set in a loooong time. Neither have a lot of people though  

I don't think Sonia or Martin are going anywhere according to my source.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2006)

g force said:
			
		

> I don't think Sonia or Martin are going anywhere according to my source.



Sonia is definitely leaving the show. I heard her talk about it in an interview. Natalie whats her name that is, not 'sonia'. Obviously. Or not. I get confused with soaps characters and real life actors


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 29, 2006)

g force said:
			
		

> He's not been on set in a loooong time. Neither have a lot of people though
> 
> I don't think Sonia or Martin are going anywhere according to my source.



There were links to some stills of Paulines Funeral on Digital Spy, which had Martin being taken away by the Police....


----------



## Griff (Nov 29, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> There were links to some stills of Paulines Funeral on Digital Spy, which had Martin being taken away by the Police....



He finally see sense and cracks her skull with a hammer then?


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> He finally see sense and cracks her skull with a hammer then?



Or traps her on her sunbed till she fries to a crisp.


----------



## liberty (Nov 29, 2006)

What happened to Jake the last one I saw was when the boyz had come for him


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 30, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> What happened to Jake the last one I saw was when the boyz had come for him



It's just been left like that. I hope he will be back at some point.


----------



## Griff (Nov 30, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I think it will be in thursdays which if I am not mistaken is an hour long special



Nah, it's only half an hour tonight, which means I'll have to wait to Sunday to see what happens at Ian's wedding.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 30, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> What happened to Jake the last one I saw was when the boyz had come for him



I think Jake may have bitten the dust


----------



## boohoo (Nov 30, 2006)

Some questions....

Is Barbara Windsor botoxed?
Why is Pauline's house decorated in grey?
How many times can Ian Beale get married?


----------



## Groucho (Nov 30, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Some questions....
> 
> Is Barbara Windsor botoxed?
> Why is Pauline's house decorated in grey?
> How many times can Ian Beale get married?



Possibly or worse
The house burned
He's not getting married...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Some questions....
> 
> Is Barbara Windsor botoxed?
> Why is Pauline's house decorated in grey?
> How many times can Ian Beale get married?


does the pope shit in the woods?
there was a house fire.
lots - tis an East End tradition, like Pearly kings.


----------



## Groucho (Nov 30, 2006)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> I think Jake may have bitten the dust



They've left it open but with a strong hint of having snuffed it.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 30, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Possibly or worse
> The house burned
> He's not getting married...



ohhhhhh - I see....I haven't watched this for years...

and nurse gladys from open all hours too....


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> He's not getting married...


...today


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 30, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> How many times can Ian Beale get married?



As his daughter Lucy so dryly put it "We love going to dad's weddings"


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> there was a house fire.



Which miraculously caused no structural damage and left the nets sparkling white.


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2006)

Well that was a relief that Ian & Pauline's horrible scheming didn't pay off.

When's Ian's head going to be flushed down the toilet again.


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Well that was a relief that Ian & Pauline's horrible scheming didn't pay off.



i was so pleased i clapped and cheered but then i am pretty sad. now we just need sonia to kill pauline and it will all be good


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Well that was a relief that Ian & Pauline's horrible scheming didn't pay off.


has it all gone wrong thenh? I missed it yesterday and Tuesday. Do they know she doesn't have cancer?


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2006)

Best line of the half hour was when Mo exposed herself to Charlie

Charlie:  "Aggggggh!"

Mo: "I thought you were at work"

Charlie: "I wish I was!" 

That really made me laugh.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2006)

What on earth was the point of that 2 minute scene with the irritating Wick's family winning £1000 on the pools.


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> has it all gone wrong thenh? I missed it yesterday and Tuesday. Do they know she doesn't have cancer?



No that's just Ian and Pauline's little secret.

Ian was all set up to humiliate Jane at the alter (well the community centre really ), but Phil was onto him doing something dodgy.

As Jane was leaving her phone went and she got a text (we don't know who from), then Charlie came in and announced to everyone that the wedding was off. Ian & Pauline looked gutted.  

Or summat like like. 

Yeah, what was the point of Phill Daniels winning £1000 on the pools?


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 1, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What on earth was the point of that 2 minute scene with the irritating Wick's family winning £1000 on the pools.



It's so that they can all go on a caravan holiday and give the rest of the cast a week off...

I don't like the ones where they go on holiday and it lasts a few episodes...boring


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 1, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It's so that they can all go on a caravan holiday and give the rest of the cast a week off...



Are you serious?  They're actually going to have entire episodes focusing entirely on that awful, pointless family on a bloody caravan holiday? WHY?!?    Arghhh. Just when the show seems to be picking up and getting slightly interesting again aswell.


----------



## liberty (Dec 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Best line of the half hour was when Mo exposed herself to Charlie
> 
> Charlie:  "Aggggggh!"
> 
> ...


This was classic and we both laughed a lot.. Ian and Pauline are evil


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 1, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  They're actually going to have entire episodes focusing entirely on that awful, pointless family on a bloody caravan holiday? WHY?!?    Arghhh. Just when the show seems to be picking up and getting slightly interesting again aswell.




I'm not sure if it will be multiple episodes, but that's what usually happens when they do holiday episodes. I think Patrick and Yolande will be going with them, so it's probably a storyline to bring out the fact that Patrick has been lying about being Denise's dad...


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it will be multiple episodes, but that's what usually happens when they do holiday episodes. I think Patrick and Yolande will be going with them, so it's probably a storyline to bring out the fact that Patrick has been lying about being Denise's dad...



Boring.  

Just hope Phil Daniels gets some good one-liners.


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 1, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> so it's probably a storyline to bring out the fact that Patrick has been lying about being Denise's dad...



god, why does everyone want to be denise's dad when they're not?!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 1, 2006)

That was so bad it was amazing.


----------



## Groucho (Dec 1, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> That was so bad it was amazing.



Yep! And to think I could be out drinking and that and I've have missed it! 

 

(pAULINE IS STARTING TO GROW ON ME AS HER evilness takes on pantomime baddy proprtions)


----------



## Balbi (Dec 1, 2006)

I've spent years, _YEARS_ shouting 'FUCK OFF AND DIE' already at Pauline.

Now it's going to happen .

If I was Ian, I'd have sauntered across the road - walked into the Vic and announced that Pauline was a girt big liar about having cancer, explaining in detail how she planned the whole thing and then excusing oneself in order to go home, put the kids to bed and give the missus a good seeing to.

But I'm like that


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 2, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> That was so bad it was amazing.




It was


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I've spent years, _YEARS_ shouting 'FUCK OFF AND DIE' already at Pauline.
> 
> Now it's going to happen .



i always said i was only gonna watch till she died


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2006)

i seem to have missed the episode where the billy/petal/honey thing was concluded - what happened?

last i saw she went awol leaving him with the baby, what happened after that??


----------



## Griff (Dec 5, 2006)

That Bert at the hospice thing was a bit of unnecessary depressingness wasn't it.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 5, 2006)

Missed it as I was at the football 

Tonight I can make it though


----------



## Griff (Dec 5, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Tonight I can make it though



All the fun & goings on in Dorset tonight.


----------



## LM17 (Dec 5, 2006)

Have I missed something? Saw Friday night's episode when Ian was left at the altar, then last night was the godawful visit to the seaside and Bert at the hospice. What happened to Ian and the wedding disaster?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 5, 2006)

You saw Thursdays then.

Fridays episode was a display of such absolute scripted bollocks, it was superb.

I can't even begin to describe the whole thing


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 5, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> That Bert at the hospice thing was a bit of unnecessary depressingness wasn't it.



Anything with Bert in it is unnecessary.

How do they manage to keep coming up with such shit characters?


----------



## sparkling (Dec 5, 2006)

I've not seen EE for months but decided to treat or punish myself depending on your point of view by watching the Sunday ominbus.  I have to say it was so bad it was excellent.

Over acting, poor script and storylines and lots of rain and mud plus of course Pauline now becoming the wicked witch of Narnia...it was great.  I am now hooked again.

BTW I caught up in an instant but what did happen to Honey and baby and who is the drippy girl Phil is with?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Anything with Bert in it is unnecessary.
> 
> How do they manage to keep coming up with such shit characters?


the bert thing is clearly to introduce this new "grandson" character.  and possibly the grandson's feckless father. 

oh, and bert is clearly going to go off with Pat.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 5, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i seem to have missed the episode where the billy/petal/honey thing was concluded - what happened?
> 
> last i saw she went awol leaving him with the baby, what happened after that??


He went and found her and brought her back.
She asked the GP to arrange for the baby to be adopted.I didnt see what happened after that either


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> the bert thing is clearly to introduce this new "grandson" character.



A ten year old wi' flat cap nt' wippet?


----------



## Looby (Dec 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> the bert thing is clearly to introduce this new "grandson" character.  and possibly the grandson's feckless father.
> 
> oh, and bert is clearly going to go off with Pat.




I may be completely wrong but I don't think the daughter is dead, I think she's telling porkies.

Also, there is more to the Petal story but I don't want to give the game away if people don't want to know.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 6, 2006)

You could Pm me, I want to know 

This 'friend' turning up last night is all about mum coming back into the kids lives. Would have been better if he'd seduced then slept with Carly first after the pub


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 6, 2006)

Looking forward to Thursdays episode. Yvonne Atkins from Bad Girls is Kevins wife


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2006)

If you were Martin, how much would you want to chin your mum the evil bitter Pauline Fowler right now?


----------



## aqua (Dec 12, 2006)

I know I'm biased and a Corrie fan but wtf is going on with eastenders? the story lines are just appalling


----------



## Griff (Dec 12, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling Ian is still up to no good with Jane. I hate it when he smiles all sincerely then his face changes to that horrible scheming face.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2006)

Just watched last week's ones.  How crap an actor is this guy who plays Rob... What a twonk.


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2006)

I wish Ben would lose his glasses and hearing aid, go for a walk and get knocked over by Bradley's speeding MGF.

Creepy 'orrible kid.


----------



## Groucho (Dec 21, 2006)

Bradley - you thick cunt!


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 21, 2006)

Great episode tonight. Pauline was evil. I felt so sorry for Jo until he fought back with 'perfect family?' 'diseased', 'slapper' 'ex con just like me'


----------



## aqua (Dec 21, 2006)

bradley I'm disappointed in you


----------



## milesy (Dec 21, 2006)

bradley's an arsehole 

poor stacey slater ice skater


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2006)

Isn't stacey supposed to be pregnant of something?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Isn't stacey supposed to be pregnant of something?


She's gonna shag Bradley's dad over Xmas. Nice.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> She's gonna shag Bradley's dad over Xmas. Nice.



In a true Eastenders styleeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 22, 2006)

I hate the way they change the characters.  Bradley built up as the ultimate nice guy, then doing this.

What an utter, utter cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2006)

It's cos gingers are always portrayed as treacherous in the media. Or hot-tempered, the fucking cunts!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's cos gingers are always portrayed as treacherous in the media. Or hot-tempered, the fucking cunts!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2006)

I used to love Bradley. : (

Although, new evil Bradders might work too. And his dad's not bad either. Inexplicably.

Lucky old Stacey.


----------



## Jayshat (Dec 25, 2006)

Bradley, you slaaagggg! 

Eastender turns gobby stockbroker, what's unrealistic about that??

Please stace, do it to his dad, just to see the look on brad's face....


----------



## elliot (Dec 25, 2006)

today was the first time I've seen eastenders for a year or so.. so this is all I have to say:

Worst TV death ever.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Dec 25, 2006)

I love Stacey


----------



## aqua (Dec 25, 2006)

it was a shocking bit of acting wasn't it 

bloody glad she's gone though tbh


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 25, 2006)

Fuck it, I've been waiting all day to see Pauline die and I missed the fucker


----------



## aqua (Dec 25, 2006)

it really wasn't worth the waste, she kinda fell over in slow motion


----------



## oddworld (Dec 26, 2006)

Did you notice as well how no one bothered to phone for an ambulance. Minutes they wasted


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 26, 2006)

Even betty legged it.  Probably needed a slash.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 26, 2006)

I had to hold back the tears as Honey and Billy became a _couple_ again.


----------



## Random One (Dec 26, 2006)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> I had to hold back the tears as Honey and Billy became a _couple_ again.


why the hell has their baby's name changed? it's just gonna confuse her!


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't get the way Martin is a sudden medical expert capable of pronouncing people dead!


----------



## Random One (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah that made me laugh too...he didn't check her pulse/breathing or anything!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 26, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah that made me laugh too...he didn't check her pulse/breathing or anything!



I was thinking the same. If I had just found my mother unconscious in the snow I would jhave been shaking her and trying to beat the life back into her!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 26, 2006)

one of the crappest death scenes. She even fell slowly and carefully


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 26, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same. If I had just found my mother unconscious in the snow I would jhave been shaking her and trying to beat the life back into her!



Poot twat was probably releived on the sly


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 26, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> one of the crappest death scenes.



Wasn't it! I was SERIOUSLY disappointed and so were mah family. We wanted to see her go dramatically....with all guns blazing.   Pah.


----------



## bigbry (Dec 26, 2006)

And I hate it when soaps come up with unbelievable story lines - "Betty and me are going to live with 'chelle in Floridah !"

I'm sitting there thinking and Betty's got a pet passport has she, having never even been outside Albert Square. Totally unbelievable !

I accept that it's a soap but I expect the vaguest thread of credibility to run through it.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup , it WAS crap ----- but, having said that, isn't it that pet passports are there to enable pets to get back IN to the UK rather than OUT of it (which has never been a problem afaik)??


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 26, 2006)

bigbry said:
			
		

> And I hate it when soaps come up with unbelievable story lines - "Betty and me are going to live with 'chelle in Floridah !"
> 
> I'm sitting there thinking and Betty's got a pet passport has she, having never even been outside Albert Square. Totally unbelievable !
> 
> I accept that it's a soap but I expect the vaguest thread of credibility to run through it.



Very true.  Doesn't it take months to get clearance to take animals abroad?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 27, 2006)

Betty is special and does not require any quarantining or passport control applied.  Pauline, on the other hand.....


----------



## souljacker (Dec 27, 2006)

This christmas Eastenders hit an all time low of scriptwriting and acting.

Shit Shit Shit.


----------



## Griff (Dec 27, 2006)

What happened last night?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> What happened last night?


Rebecca thinks Sonia murdered Pauline


----------



## foo (Dec 27, 2006)

so the old witch is dead. 

who killed her then?


----------



## Giles (Dec 27, 2006)

Depressed-Enders is the most shit soap ever. 

They are all so stupid and always seem to be totally brain-dead in that they are living in inner London but no-one ever seems to aspire to a job other than in the pub, the caff, on the market selling shite to each other, or down the arches.

And it always seems to be the case that if any character ever has any real money, its cos he is a gangster or other crim.

Sad cunts, I can't be bothered even watching them any more.

Giles..


----------



## souljacker (Dec 27, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> And it always seems to be the case that if any character ever has any real money, its cos he is a gangster or other crim.



What always freaks me out, is that no matter how skint they are, when they go on holiday they always get a cab to the airport. That must cost a fortune!


----------



## bellator (Dec 27, 2006)

Eastenders was totally crap. How the hell does this show win the tv awards all the time? The worst death scene ever in the history of soaps.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 27, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> What always freaks me out, is that no matter how skint they are, when they go on holiday they always get a cab to the airport. That must cost a fortune!



[pendant]unless they fly from City airport[/pendant]


----------



## cillaB (Dec 27, 2006)

the thing that always irks me is the way in every house/flat is decorated in the "style" of the character/s within seconds of them moving in, and no mention or sight of paintpots or brushes.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 27, 2006)

I think Rebecca killed Pauline.
She's well evil, that kid.


----------



## Random One (Dec 27, 2006)

did anyone see today's? what was the name of the cartoon that Rebbecca was watching...its an old one and haven't seen it on tv for ages!


----------



## Groucho (Dec 27, 2006)

I missed it over Xmas. I might watch tonight's in 10 mins. 

Shit I missed Pauline pegging it. And the funeral.  

Did they bury her, or burn her? It was a funeral wasn't it?


----------



## bellator (Dec 27, 2006)

Apparantly the funeral is next week sometime.


----------



## captain_insano (Dec 28, 2006)

that max-stacey thing they've got going on is vomit-inducing


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2006)

I have only watched up til Christmas Day but can't download any more cos of the fucking earthquake in Taiwan.



Sort it out, internet international engineers, I need my fix!


----------



## Random One (Dec 28, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I have only watched up til Christmas Day but can't download any more cos of the fucking earthquake in Taiwan.



damn earthquakes eh always ruining everyone's fun


----------



## Groucho (Dec 28, 2006)

*Go Stacey go!*

'No-one can know about this Stacey'
'I promise'
..
then he kisses her in the middle of the square  

Don't think Stacey will have to try very hard to ensure that this little affair is exposed for all to gasp at.


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 29, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I think Rebecca killed Pauline.
> She's well evil, that kid.




How would that be evil?


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 29, 2006)

captain_insano said:
			
		

> that max-stacey thing they've got going on is vomit-inducing



i fancy the arse off max


----------



## zoooo (Dec 29, 2006)

There is something sexy about that old ginger bald dude.




			
				Pigeon said:
			
		

> How would that be evil?



Good point, well made.


----------



## Charlie Drake (Dec 29, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> did anyone see today's? what was the name of the cartoon that Rebbecca was watching...its an old one and haven't seen it on tv for ages!



Twas 'Pigeon Street', they've probably got cable/Satellite.


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 29, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> There is something sexy about that old ginger bald dude.


But what's that peculiar bum fluff he has growing half way down his forehead


----------



## zoooo (Dec 29, 2006)

I know! When I look at him carefully, all the scary feelings go away.

But hey, from a distance he's alright.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 29, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> There is something sexy about that old ginger bald dude.
> .



Are you mad   Did you not see him the other day with his top off? He looked like a shrivelled up plucked chicken. Absolutely repulsive.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 29, 2006)

That's what I mean. It's not his physical-bits that are sexy. At all.
He's got summink else. 

By the way, pigeon street was on again today!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2007)

Charlie Drake said:
			
		

> Twas 'Pigeon Street', they've probably got cable/Satellite.


cool thanks!


woops: this is RO posting as KE


----------



## Griff (Jan 3, 2007)

"'Ere Phil, you'll never guess wot happend at Pauline's funeral"

"She wouldn't burn?"


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2007)

How silly is ee at the moment. When Pauline was found lying in the snow, why did everyone immediately assume she was dead before even checking. Wouldn't it be more likely to assume she had tripped over and was maybe unconscious b'cos she'd been lying in the cold for a while. Why on earth would people instantly assume she was dead   
Why did nobody question the wierdness of it? What exactly do people think she died of?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 3, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> why the hell has their baby's name changed? it's just gonna confuse her!



probably not, seeing as she's only a few months old 

dolly - I'll share max with ya


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 3, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> dolly - I'll share max with ya



hehe, ok!


----------



## Griff (Jan 3, 2007)

Does he really have to keep snogging Stacey so fucking graphically. 

Put me right off my dinner last night.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Does he really have to keep snogging Stacey so fucking graphically.



yes. yes he does


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

So who killed pauline???

I missed a few.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So who killed pauline???
> 
> I missed a few.




Sonia's the murdering bitch who killed our beloved Pauline


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Sonia's the murdering bitch who killed our beloved Pauline




How?>


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 3, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> How?>



sonia slapped her accross the face and she fell over. she died a few hours later. technically it's manslaugter


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> sonia slapped her accross the face and she fell over. she died a few hours later. technically it's manslaugter



If i had a mother in law like her, id slap her face as well 

Oh ...I have got a mother-in -law like her


----------



## dirtysanta (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Does he really have to keep snogging Stacey so fucking graphically.
> 
> Put me right off my dinner last night.




I wouldnt say no btw. 

Me ---> wrongun.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 3, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Oh ...I have got a mother-in -law like her



jesus. well if you do decide to do her in, make sure your daughter isn't secretly watching through the window


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 3, 2007)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> I wouldnt say no btw.
> 
> Me ---> wrongun.



lol stacey or max?!


----------



## dirtysanta (Jan 3, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> lol stacey or max?!




Lil stace.  I love burds what talk like she do.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> jesus. well if you do decide to do her in, make sure your daughter isn't secretly watching through the window



Oh....so thats why she sneaked out of the house and told martin in the square 

Nah the best way to deal with mothers like her, is to be nice to them, even when they are being utter bitches, she cant cope with it


----------



## Griff (Jan 3, 2007)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> I wouldnt say no btw.
> 
> Me ---> wrongun.









After a few pints it would be Shirley with the ripped fishnets, short skirt, puffin' on a fag.  

*dear oh dear at self*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> After a few pints it would be Shirley with the ripped fishnets, short skirt, puffin' on a fag.



*gags*


----------



## AlwaysHigh (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> After a few pints it would be Shirley with the ripped fishnets, short skirt, puffin' on a fag


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> After a few pints it would be Shirley with the ripped fishnets, short skirt, puffin' on a fag.
> 
> *dear oh dear at self*



she lives near me and she scares the living daylights out of me when she goes past in her car.


----------



## bigbry (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> After a few pints it would be Shirley with the ripped fishnets, short skirt, puffin' on a fag.
> 
> *dear oh dear at self*


yeah, bet she'd be a dirty bitch in bed !


----------



## Griff (Jan 3, 2007)

bigbry said:
			
		

> yeah, bet she'd be a dirty bitch in bed !



I was thinking more of the Gents under the arches. 

* at self yet again*


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> sonia slapped her accross the face and she fell over. she died a few hours later. technically it's manslaugter




wont matter if devil child gets her moment in court

"you murdered my granny pauline!"


----------



## bigbry (Jan 11, 2007)

bigbry said:
			
		

> And I hate it when soaps come up with unbelievable story lines - "Betty and me are going to live with 'chelle in Floridah !"
> 
> I'm sitting there thinking and Betty's got a pet passport has she, having never even been outside Albert Square. Totally unbelievable !
> 
> I accept that it's a soap but I expect the vaguest thread of credibility to run through it.



And tonight what do we get when they come to arrest Sonia (who is a girl with a job and a child) who *may* have killed her mother in law - not exactly Public Enemy Number 1 is she ?  IMO not likely to do a runner.

We get a dozen plod and a couple of detectives ramapging through the square while on the end credits you could hear the (police ?) helicopter overhead.

Not that I've been arrested for murder, but in the circumstances that the suspect is a 'first timer' and not expected to be 'armed and dangerous' that (at the most) it would be a car and a van with the two detectives and a couple of plod.

I just thought it was typical EE 'lost all semblance of any reality' again.


----------



## wishface (Jan 12, 2007)

I know it's only a soap opera, but there is a lot of nastiness in Eastenders. All the characters are selfish, mean spirited misogynistic adulteres, bullys and often thugs. The last time I saw it they were all laughing at Paulin'e wake. It bothers me a bit that this show is so popular really, even if it's away with the faeries and always recyclig storylines (another single mother storyline? how novel!).


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

It has got a bit depressing of late, can't really think of any funny oneliners recently either.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

eastenders has always been miserable and moody hasn't it? 

tbh, that's one of the reasons i prefer Corrie. at least they laugh occasionally.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

I like it cos it's miserable - it's quite uplifting viewing - the moodier the better IMO


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

yeh well you're just wierd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Fictional people's misery makes one less dissatisfied with one's own life cos we appreciate that it isn't as bad as, say Sonia's or Billy's - don't think that's weird - Corrie is just surreal.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

i was only teasing -  i'm avoiding work atm. you're not wierd really. 

i understand what you're saying. after a hard day though, i find the bleakness of eastenders a bit too much sometimes. i just want to laugh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

I know I'm not wierd. I'm not weird either


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

oh. which is the right way of spelling it? 

they both look odd now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Weird.

Weirdo


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

well, there you go. i think i've always spelt that wrong. 

you learn something new everyday etc.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> well, there you go. i think i've always spelt that wrong.
> 
> you learn something new everyday etc.



You've probably been following the 'I before E except after C' rule.

Which doesn't work with a weird word like 'weird'.


----------



## Giles (Jan 12, 2007)

What gets to me about Eastenders is the way that everyone lives in this little microcosm where they all seem to totally live and work in the square. Come on, this is London, FFS. Almost no-one commutes to work, they're all working on the market, the Arches, the caff, the laundromat, etc. 

They are so insular they could have their own fucking currency because all they do is earn and spend money in Albert Square. All of them, all the time.

And they are all stupid and ignorant. Any character who isn't stupid and ignorant always has to be in some way suspect.

It's depressing and shit.

Giles..


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

you remind me of an eastender character Giles. you're always so negative and miserable.   

Griff, i hate that sodding rule. there are too many exceptions!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Giles said:
			
		

> What gets to me about Eastenders is the way that everyone lives in this little microcosm where they all seem to totally live and work in the square. Come on, this is London, FFS. Almost no-one commutes to work, they're all working on the market, the Arches, the caff, the laundromat, etc.
> 
> They are so insular they could have their own fucking currency because all they do is earn and spend money in Albert Square. All of them, all the time.
> 
> ...


It's a soap Giles - it needs to be an insular microcosm for it to work really - otherwise it would cost way too much


----------



## g force (Jan 12, 2007)

It needs more Jim and Patrick in the pub chats they used to be pretty good.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> It needs more Jim and Patrick in the pub chats they used to be pretty good.



Plus more Big Mo Slater being funny and rude.  

Have we got Pauline's second funeral to look forward to tonight?


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 12, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> can't really think of any funny oneliners recently either.



you must have missed the episode where Martin was trying to find out what happened from Sonia.

_"What are you Mr Tickle with your long arms?"_

genius


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> you must have missed the episode where Martin was trying to find out what happened from Sonia.
> 
> _"What are you Mr Tickle with your long arms?"_
> 
> genius




Oh yeah, that one did make me laugh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> oh. which is the right way of spelling it?
> 
> they both look odd now.




It's i before e except after dubya


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

Yay! Sonia runs off with Rebecca & jumps into a Porsche Cayenne.

Now who on earth will Martin think will have helped her?


----------

